# The Cuddle Thread



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Isn't it dangerous? Usually cuddling leads to other stuff...


SHHH! How often can you just sit back and watch an adorable puppy pile of boys? 

And I'm the resident evil old lech here.  Town ain't big enough for two of us.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

carlaviii said:


> SHHH! How often can you just sit back and watch an adorable puppy pile of boys?
> 
> And I'm the resident evil old lech here.  Town ain't big enough for two of us.


 Wwwwww i like that!! So what's the evil plan?  Evil should get together , u know


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Wwwwww i like that!! So what's the evil plan?  Evil should get together , u know


I was kinda charmed by the innocence, tbh... so for now I was just going to ply them with cookie dough and hot chocolate and innocuously act as a bookend on the puppy pile. Soak up some Se, if I can. Work on my appreciation for frottage.

You bookend the other side. Maybe later we can spike the hot chocolate with Bailey's or Kahlua and see what happens.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

carlaviii said:


> I was kinda charmed by the innocence, tbh... so for now I was just going to ply them with cookie dough and hot chocolate and innocuously act as a bookend on the puppy pile. Soak up some Se, if I can. Work on my appreciation for frottage.
> 
> You bookend the other side. Maybe later we can spike the hot chocolate with Bailey's or Kahlua and see what happens.


Awesome! I'm in!


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys, I need cuddles. I had the worst day at work.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Guys, I need cuddles. I had the worst day at work.



* *




super ISTJ cuddles


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww thank you stone. I needed that so bad. You have no idea.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Awww thank you stone. I needed that so bad. You have no idea.



* *




Then here's some extra to carry you through.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thank you so much. *cuddles closer*


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Cuddling is nice sometimes. 

I've never imagined cuddling with complete strangers though.


----------



## Elizindrhythm (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> [/spoiler] @_Elizindrhythm_
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



* *






Only cute kitties for cuddles! (But really, I don't know any icky kitties... kind of an oxymoron, eh?)

I think you're right, in that if you came up equal for both Words and Touch, that the former is easier to fill if you are not in a relationship. It's a shame, and we should have more understanding of the need of human touch outside of just as a sexual thing. And I can't help but think that an extended cuddle with eskimo kisses and sweet nothings would make for a really loving, caring time. (*would really like that too...*)

So I re-took the quiz, and the results have changed somewhat: 
*
8 Words of Affirmation
*7 Quality Time
4 Receiving Gifts
0 Acts of Service
*11 Physical Touch
*
I was much more balanced last time I took this... eek! (And no relationship in sight... uh oh...)

I think someone else can add those Acts of Service. As you can see - I'm really not good at that. Hee hee!


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! *spreads arms wide* Who wants to cuddle?


----------



## Elizindrhythm (Mar 30, 2012)

infermiera said:


> hello everyone! *spreads arms wide* who wants to cuddle?



me!!!!!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Hello everyone! *spreads arms wide* Who wants to cuddle?


 cuddle


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Elizindrhythm said:


> me!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 63152


Awww, *cuddles*


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

@The King Of Dreams

* *







The King Of Dreams said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Yay ^__^
*Makes his video game character cuddle your video game character while we snuggle* :kitteh:
Double Cuddles :crazy:


 @Ramysa

* *







Ramysa said:


> Isn't it dangerous? Usually cuddling leads to other stuff...


YES!!!!!!!!!
It leads to snuggles :kitteh:
*snuggles*


 @Infermiera

* *







Infermiera said:


> Guys, I need cuddles. I had the worst day at work.


Awe  .... *super-duper rainbow, sunshine snuggles* ^__^


 @Elizindrhythm

* *







Elizindrhythm said:


> Only cute kitties for cuddles! (But really, I don't know any icky kitties... kind of an oxymoron, eh?)
> 
> I think you're right, in that if you came up equal for both Words and Touch, that the former is easier to fill if you are not in a relationship. It's a shame, and we should have more understanding of the need of human touch outside of just as a sexual thing. And I can't help but think that an extended cuddle with eskimo kisses and sweet nothings would make for a really loving, caring time. (*would really like that too...*)
> 
> ...


*cute kitty cuddles* 









Awe *hugs* ... I agree that we should allow for more physical touch in society instead of being so guarded ... At least more hugs, pats on the back, and stuff like that .. an occasional cuddle would be nice too :kitteh:

*cuddles* ^__^


 @Infermiera

* *







Infermiera said:


> Hello everyone! *spreads arms wide* Who wants to cuddle?


Yay ^__^ Me *leaps in your arms* ^__^

*cuddles* ^__^


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@Mr. Meepers doing some early morning cuddles! *cuddle*


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> @_Infermiera_
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Awww :blushed: *heart cuddles* Mr Meepers!!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

*cuddles* FOR EVERYONE! Let's have some cookies & milk and cuddle! @Drewski & @Mojo415 join in! (you know you want to)


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> *cuddles* FOR EVERYONE! Let's have some cookies & milk and cuddle! @_Drewski_ & @_Mojo415_ join in! (you know you want to)



*bows down to the king* Cuddles your royal highness!!:happy:


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't your boyfriend ISTJ?


I don't think I've ever mentioned his type on PerC, because I am still trying to type him. ISTJ is a possibility, though.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

stephiphi said:


> I don't think I've ever mentioned his type on PerC, because I am still trying to type him. ISTJ is a possibility, though.


I guess I assumed that you thought he was because of your post in our random thread a couple of weeks ago. At any rate, if he is an ISTJ many of us can be secret cuddle monsters: it just takes a while.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> I guess I assumed that you thought he was because of your post in our random thread a couple of weeks ago. At any rate, if he is an ISTJ many of us can be secret cuddle monsters: it just takes a while.


Oh, haha! I just really like hanging out in your threads is all hahaha!

But gosh, I sure hope that is the case!


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> *snuggles with space kitty* :3














Mr. Meepers said:


> Well, idk ... it is a kitty and I'm a puppy ... and there isn't much oxygen ...
> 
> Okay, as long as you promise not to attack me
> *puts on puppy space suit and goes to space*
> ...


I won't attack you... for now!












Infermiera;3475130
@[I said:


> CeresZal[/I]
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Oh noes, a monster!
But i'm a brave space cat so... :3


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi cuddlers I'm home!!! *cuddles*

Oh and for @stephiphi and, well to the other cuddlers as well. I found this cuddle article. It gives hope to women who crave cuddles but are in a relationship with men who don't. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/8629374/Men-want-cuddles-but-women-prefer-sex-survey-finds.html
*Men want cuddles but women prefer sex, survey finds*Men need to cuddle to be happy in a long-term relationship while women prefer to have sex, a new study finds.
Acts of affection like hugs and kisses were more important to men than women, researchers found.

And for women, sex tends to get better over time - after a couple has been together about 15 years.

Researchers surveyed over 1,000 couples from five different countries who had been in relationships for between one and 51 years.

Half of the couples had been together for at least 25 years.

The participants, aged between 40 and 70, were asked how many times in the past month they had kissed, cuddled, caressed and made love with their partner.

They were also quizzed about their degree of happiness in their relationships and sex lives.
Men who reported frequent kissing and cuddling were three times as happy, on average, as those who had less snuggling with their wives or girlfriends.
Women, meanwhile, said that such shows of affection had very little impact on their happiness.
Both men and women reported their sex lives improving the longer their relationship had lasted.
But men were more likely to say they were happy with their relationship while women were more likely to report being satisfied with the sex.
In the first 15 years of a relationship, women are significantly less sexually satisfied than men.
But once they have been in a relationship 15 years, their satisfaction level is 20 per cent higher than at the beginning.
Men were just happy to know that their partner enjoyed sex, and, in particular, that they had orgasms.


The survey of couples from the US, Germany, Spain, Japan and Brazil was carried out by researchers from the Kinsey Institute at America’s Indiana University.
Lead author Julia Heiman said that the first 15 years of a relationship may be emotionally draining for women while they are raising children. As they get older, they have fewer pressures.
She said: “It's possible that women became more sexually satisfied over time because their expectations change or life changes when their children grow up.
“The period of less satisfaction seems to overlap with the period of raising children, during which other things really take a focus.”
The findings about intimacy were the opposite of what researchers had expected, she revealed.
She said: “We became interested in relationships that endure and how might we begin to understand them.

“Cuddles were more important to men in predicting the degree of happiness.
“The really useful message is we should not make presumptions about the genders.
“Because there's no way to be sure we're going to be right in any way.”
The study is published in full this week in journal Archives of Sexual Behaviour.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

14. Cuddling releases Oxytocin which helps speed healing and recovery from physical wounds.
from http://inktank.fi/60-of-the-worlds-happiest-facts/
:kitteh:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

dpt727 said:


> 14. Cuddling releases Oxytocin which helps speed healing and recovery from physical wounds.
> from http://inktank.fi/60-of-the-worlds-happiest-facts/
> :kitteh:


Anyone with wounds in here? I'm available for cuddling. :wink:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Anyone with wounds in here? I'm available for cuddling. :wink:


I have a wounded heart that could use some oxytocin.. :3


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

dpt727 said:


> 14. Cuddling releases Oxytocin which helps speed healing and recovery from physical wounds.
> from http://inktank.fi/60-of-the-worlds-happiest-facts/
> :kitteh:


Ya, I read a study about this and it didn't show that oxytocin or vasopressin sped healing: it showed that healing was faster in couples that had good positive communication patterns because that reduced stress. Meaning random cuddling does not speed healing.


here is a link to some good scientific info about oxytocin for anybody who wants to read it. http://www.www.richardhill.com.au/oxytocin.pdf


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Ya, I read a study about this and it didn't show that oxytocin or vasopressin sped healing: it showed that healing was faster in couples that had good positive communication patterns because that reduced stress. Meaning random cuddling does not speed healing.
> 
> 
> here is a link to some good scientific info about oxytocin for anybody who wants to read it. http://www.www.richardhill.com.au/oxytocin.pdf


But cuddling reduces stress... Plot twist.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I have a wounded heart that could use some oxytocin.. :3


Awww, who wounded your heart? *cuddles little sloth* 



stone100674 said:


> Ya, I read a study about this and it didn't show that oxytocin or vasopressin sped healing: it showed that healing was faster in couples that had good positive communication patterns because that reduced stress. Meaning random cuddling does not speed healing.
> 
> 
> here is a link to some good scientific info about oxytocin for anybody who wants to read it. http://www.www.richardhill.com.au/oxytocin.pdf


Yeah, that article is too long. I didn't read it. I'm too sleepy. But does it say that *only* good positive communication patterns reduce stress and promote faster healing? Isn't it possible that the same could be true with cuddling couples? I'm seriously asking because I'm too sleepy to read. 


I'm going to bed now, cuddlers. *sleepy cuddles*


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Awww, who wounded your heart? *cuddles little sloth*


Meh. It was last year and I don't really miss her anymore but I still feel the void :/ cuddles fits quite nicely in there.

*cuddles little nurse*

Good night!


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Yeah, that article is too long. I didn't read it. I'm too sleepy. But does it say that *only* good positive communication patterns reduce stress and promote faster healing? Isn't it possible that the same could be true with cuddling couples? I'm seriously asking because I'm too sleepy to read.


The link I posted was not to that particular paper as the study was much longer than the paper at the link. I posted the link I did because there is far to much misinformation concerning the subject. The one I posted is 25 pages of what oxytocin and vesopressin actually require to be utilized, what the other factors are, and the differences between the sexes: for example it lists other peptides that are required in males in order for them to be released in full. It goes on to say that cuddling "may" prime the system to prepare for an actual flood of oxytocin and vasopressin. Please note that in males the other peptides/hormones are all associated with sexual arousal and ejaculation. That means if a male cares for their partner and is sexually attracted, then oxytocin and vasopressin will be released. There are some variables involved when dealing with a newborn because some men bond better and faster with newborns, and others never bond and are distant or absentee fathers. Random cuddling from strangers is not likely to speed healing. 

With that said, oxytocin has shown promise in clinical trials dealing with grief, loss and depression, but these are things where the neuropeptides are missing or are no longer being stimulated at all AKA withdrawal.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> But cuddling reduces stress... Plot twist.


That's not what I said.:dry: Couples that cuddle tend to have better positive communication patterns and that reduces stress.
However, if you like something and indulge in it then stress will likely be reduced, but that doesn't mean that oxytocin is responsible for that because the same effect of stress reduction can be caused by anything. The difference is in the verbal and non verbal communication patterns these couples develop that will reduce overall, constant stress levels.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

*hugs*


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

Fine, I'll cuddle. 

But if I feel so much as one twitch under that blanket, so help me god...


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Yes, yes you will. Come here, you. Come on. You know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH, GOD, HELP! They're getting me! Someone HALP :shocked::shocked:!

As for the cat, I think it's time for some Chinese food :tongue:.




Mr. Meepers said:


> I don't know the meaning of "tmi" (not literally, but figuratively speaking) lol
> 
> Awe, too bad. I was trying to think about what to do with people who wonder in this thread, but don't like cuddles


TMI: Too much information 


Idk, they should maybe just stay away or shush, it's the cuddle thread after all :tongue:.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Marisa said:


> Fine, I'll cuddle.
> 
> But if I feel so much as one twitch under that blanket, so help me god...


Awwwww :3 I promise I won't poke. *cuddles*


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

Well good.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

@_ISFjosue0098_

* *







ISFjosue0098 said:


> Meh. It was last year and I don't really miss her anymore but I still feel the void :/ cuddles fits quite nicely in there.
> 
> *cuddles little nurse*
> 
> Good night!


Awww I'm sorry cuddly sloth. I know this thread is a poor substitute for the void she left but I hope it helps even just a little bit. 

*cuddles little sloth* 


 @_stone100674_

* *







stone100674 said:


> The link I posted was not to that particular paper as the study was much longer than the paper at the link. I posted the link I did because there is far to much misinformation concerning the subject. The one I posted is 25 pages of what oxytocin and vesopressin actually require to be utilized, what the other factors are, and the differences between the sexes: for example it lists other peptides that are required in males in order for them to be released in full. It goes on to say that cuddling "may" prime the system to prepare for an actual flood of oxytocin and vasopressin. Please note that in males the other peptides/hormones are all associated with sexual arousal and ejaculation. That means if a male cares for their partner and is sexually attracted, then oxytocin and vasopressin will be released. There are some variables involved when dealing with a newborn because some men bond better and faster with newborns, and others never bond and are distant or absentee fathers. Random cuddling from strangers is not likely to speed healing.
> 
> With that said, oxytocin has shown promise in clinical trials dealing with grief, loss and depression, but these are things where the neuropeptides are missing or are no longer being stimulated at all AKA withdrawal.


Ok ok, I get it now. So what you're saying is that if I cuddle a random stranger who has some physical wounds in the sidewalk, he will most likely not heal faster from those wounds? Right. Cuddling doesn't release oxytocin. Ok. You're right. You're right about everything. You're right about cuddling random strangers, but see, this is not really a real cuddle. It's an e-cuddle. Mostly what we do here is make people feel better when they're having a bad day or if they're happy and want to share that with some people, they come here to cuddle. It's a fun way to de-stress after a lousy day. 

Personally, I come here after work because I experience so much ugliness, pain and death there and I don't have real people who are willing to cuddle with me.:sad: When I come here asking for cuddles, almost instantly, someone replies. And it makes me feel better that someone is willing to cheer me up. It's not intrusive for me even if a random PerC member cuddles with me because it's not real life. However there's a sense of comfort that is felt when someone cares enough to type a few words to make me feel better. 

Also it's a fun thread. Can you honestly tell me you don't smile (internally) when you come here and read all this silliness? If I huggle you when you're feeling lousy, won't that make you feel better? The point is, this is a forum. It's not real life. So strangers tackling you to the ground here is highly acceptable, funny even. So cheer up ISTJ. Let lose and cuddle someone. :wink:


 @_EnigmaDan_

* *







EnigmaDan said:


> *hugs*


No sir, we do more than hugs here, we cuddle. Like this...








see?


 @_Marisa_

* *







Marisa said:


> Fine, I'll cuddle.
> 
> But if I feel so much as one twitch under that blanket, so help me god...


Will it make you feel better if the gals cuddle with you? *cuddles* 


 @_Echoe_

* *







Echoe said:


> AHH, GOD, HELP! They're getting me! Someone HALP :shocked::shocked:!
> 
> As for the cat, I think it's time for some Chinese food :tongue:.


No one can help you here. Mwahahahaha. Cuddle with us. I swear, it won't hurt one bit. 

*cuddles*


 @_Mr. Meepers_

I haven't cuddled with you in a while so...

* *





(experimental cuddle #1 *cuddles*

* *


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> *cuddles and snuggles*


How awesome are you! *cuddles*


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

There is a thread for hugs? Mind. Blown.

I love all of the cuddles and huggles and snuggles and stuffs <3


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Snoot said:


> There is a thread for hugs? Mind. Blown.
> 
> I love all of the cuddles and huggles and snuggles and stuffs <3


:3 cute


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

* snuggles each and all who needs and wantses it *


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

*runs around the thread snugtackling everyone*


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

@_Infermiera_

* *







Infermiera said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ You're back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for tackling glomp naked cuddles     
*naked cuddles and holds you tight ... and then falls asleep *


 @_dpt727_

* *







dpt727 said:


> extrovert-introvert cuddles.
> View attachment 63957


I'm an introvert ... Do I qualify for cuddles? *cuddles an extrovert (I mean you)* ^__^


 @_The King Of Dreams_

* *







The King Of Dreams said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ makes me feel like a million bucks!


Awe, thank you ^__^
*tries to redeem you at a bank* :tongue:
*cuddles*


 @_St Vual_

* *







St Vual said:


> I am in need of a cuddle right now. My avatar should tell you how much I am ready for it. Should I got to The Whore of Cuddle-on that is Mr. Meepers? I don't want to get cooties, but I'll just wrap myself in a giant condom if that proves to be necessary. Or a trashbag. Who wouldn't want to cuddle of trashbag?


I'm sorry, but it is too late for you ... *tackle glomps you and ripped the trash bag off you* I just saved you from suffocating ^__^ ... *cuddles you*

You now caught the cuddles (and you now have multiple strains of cooties as well)


 @_Sander_

* *







Sander said:


> I'm in a bad mood and I demand you people to pity me for I have never cuddled before!!!!
> 
> [SUB]someone hold me please! ;_;[/SUB]


Awe *cuddles*


 @_userslon_

* *







userslon said:


> lol, I accidentally read that as "cuddle threat" that reminds me about how my ex hated cuddling and I loved it. It made things really awkward for him.


THIS IS A CUDDLE THREAT!!!!!

Surprise!!! *cuddles* :kitteh:
See, you ignored the threat and got cuddled tsk tsk tsk :tongue:


 @RealAstates

* *







RealAstates said:


> I don't know why I love cuddling with people who don't usually like it. I'm just like, "Love meee!" While they are just awkward and confused. I think it's funny how annoyed they get, is that bad?


LOVE ME!!!! 

*cuddles*

Um ... um ... um ... I, um yeah, I don't like cuddles. You should cuddle me until I do :wink:


 @_dpt727_ again

* *







dpt727 said:


> View attachment 64147


Meep, I brought the cuddles *looks around* <.< >.> <.<
Okay, we will do an exchange. I'll give you some high quality INFP cuddles in exchange for some high quality ENFP cuddles. Okay?

*cuddles* :kitteh:


 @_Snoot_

* *







Snoot said:


> There is a thread for hugs? Mind. Blown.
> 
> I love all of the cuddles and huggles and snuggles and stuffs <3


Yes, there is a thread for cuddles
http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/26395-choose-perc-member-give-hug.html

Awwwe *Huggles, cuddles, snuggles, and meeps you and those birdies too* :kitteh:

Meep ^__^


 @_fguewriter_

* *







fguewriter said:


> * snuggles each and all who needs and wantses it *


Awe *snuggles* :kitteh:


 @_Snoot_ again

* *







Snoot said:


> *runs around the thread snugtackling everyone*


*dodges the snuggle tackle* Missed me, missed me. Now you have to snuggle me :kitteh:
*snugtackles you*  :kitteh:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@Mr. Meepers *supah dupah cuddles*


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

*sits, sulks*

I don't know how to do the mention thingy =(


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

Snoot said:


> *sits, sulks* - I don't know how to do the mention thingy =(


Don't be sad - get glad! Like this: @Snoot .


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah that didn't help ;~;


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

Snoot said:


> Yeah that didn't help ;~;


Whaah? Just do an at sign.
@fguewriter @Snoot

Is that what you're trying for? What's not working?


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

@fguewriter just that and type name?


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

Snoot said:


> @_fguewriter_ just that and type name?


Si!


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)

I was thinking way too complicated...
@_Mr. Meepers_ *does impressive ninjar move and snugtackles AGAIN!*

Edit: Well !#$%$


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ *supah dupah cuddles*


Supah Dupah? (Is that like a lot of snuggles?)
*One million Snuggles*      



Snoot said:


> *sits, sulks*
> 
> I don't know how to do the mention thingy =(


Awe, *hugs*
*snuggles 'til you feel better*

@ + snoot = @Snoot
@ Snoot, but with no space after the @ ^__^


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Snoot said:


> I was thinking way too complicated...
> @Mr. Meepers *does impressive ninjar move and snugtackles AGAIN!*


:shocked: Okay, you got me :kitteh:

*Snuggles* But I'm not letting go > Muahahahahaha > *snuggles* :kitteh:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

*cuddles* @Mr. Meepers I can do this all day.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

@Mr. Meepers!! Yes you qualify! cuddles, cuddles, and more cuddles! 

ENFP PILE CUDDLES @The King Of Dreams, @Snoot, and @fguewriter!!!
Whew! This is FUNNNN Running and jumping into the middle of all cuddles!


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

dpt727 said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_!! Yes you qualify! cuddles, cuddles, and more cuddles! - ENFP PILE CUDDLES @_The King Of Dreams_, @_Snoot_, and @_fguewriter_!!! - Whew! This is FUNNNN Running and jumping into the middle of all cuddles!


* super ultra warm cuddles and affection blossoming in all hearts! *


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

fguewriter said:


> * super ultra warm cuddles and affection blossoming in all hearts! *


Yeah, what he said! ^^^


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

life is heart said:


> My back hurts from hunching over the computer keyboard... Cuddles sound nice.


Aww :3 want a massage?


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Hey, what a coincidence!  I started this thread in hopes someone would come and tie me up before cuddling! ;D


Well we already know that's a specialty of mine :wink:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Fear Itself said:


> Well we already know that's a specialty of mine :wink:


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

Cuddle me softly.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Thank you for the sentiment.  The movie however will not be required to coax me, it was a very long, and all around crappy day, so I just want to curl up and sleep.


Oh, I hate those days... that's when cuddles are best - no words, just snuggles. It must be a bad month for ISTJs, my son is having a crappy time, too. :< I hate being helpless to make things better. It was easier when he was little, 'coz solutions were available. *I highly recommend snuggles. My dog must be ISTJ--- she just tolerates my mucking. I muckle her anyway, as she stands about trying to maintain her dignity. Her fur is amazing, and I always feel better having mugged my face in it. In fact, everyone loves her, even the cat. The cat tries to clean her, and curls up to snuggle with her whenever possible. lol Must be a burden, being so adorable.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

*cuddles everyone* I haven't cuddled in a while, what's new?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

error said:


> Cuddle me softly.


*softly cuddles*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> *softly cuddles*


*warm cuddles*


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I need some cuddles.

Because apparently everyone hates me.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

TWN said:


> I need some cuddles.
> 
> Because apparently everyone hates me.


*Cuddles.*
I don't know you well enough to hate you yet, so we're good.


----------



## uglyman (Mar 22, 2013)

I enter demanding cuddles. 
And cuddles I shall receive. 

Or not.. either way. 
Hi..


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

SkepticalPanda said:


> I enter demanding cuddles.
> And cuddles I shall receive.
> 
> Or not.. either way.
> Hi..


cuddles coming your way!! Brace yourself. *cuddles*


----------



## uglyman (Mar 22, 2013)

Infermiera said:


> cuddles coming your way!! Brace yourself. *cuddles*


Awesome cuddles for me woop.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

SkepticalPanda said:


> Awesome cuddles for me woop.


Heck yeah! My cuddles are beyond awesome. I was dubbed the cuddle princess by no less than @The King Of Dreams!:blushed::wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Infermiera said:


> Heck yeah! My cuddles are beyond awesome. I was dubbed the cuddle princess by no less than @The King Of Dreams!:blushed::wink:


I did? Well, that was nice of me! *cuddles self*


----------



## uglyman (Mar 22, 2013)

Infermiera said:


> Heck yeah! My cuddles are beyond awesome. I was dubbed the cuddle princess by no less than @_The King Of Dreams_!:blushed::wink:


 The first cuddle I get is from the princess of cuddles herself, my my, lucky me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I searched and didn't find it. I made it.
> 
> I welcome all the people who want to engage in some virtual hardcore cuddling.


As long as there's cookies involved, I'm in!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

*cuddles* @Mr. Meepers, @Drewbie, @INTJellectual, @surgery 

*fist bump* @TreeBob


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

*cuddles* @The King Of Dreams


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> As long as there's cookies involved, I'm in!


----------

